# Gto Deluxe 24



## Jarod24 (Jun 25, 2016)

Need info on this bike. Chainguard says GTO deluxe 24. I'm assuming the 24 is for the 24 inch rims. Looks like a Murray springer fork. Don't think the bars are original, guessing it had ape hangers. Can't find anything online so far.  About what year and value? Thanks


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 26, 2016)

I think you stumped them on this one Jarod!


----------



## T-Man (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm guessing maybe it's a Firestone bike?  The GTO Deluxe was a bike that was marketed by Firestone (the tire company) back in the day.  I know this because I've been trying to find my old Goodyear muscle bike and came across a GTO Deluxe on Craigslist a few days ago with a Firestone head-badge on it.  See below:



 
Here is the link: https://madison.craigslist.org/bik/5721367816.html

Good luck!


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 10, 2016)

That gold Firestone bike is a good deal at 80 dollars. It is a early bike probably 64 or 65. It has a 36 spoke rear wheel that the early models used.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 12, 2016)

That bike is a mish-mash of parts.

Springer front end: Murray
Chain guard, sprocket, and crank: Huffy
Frame: AMF(?)
The bars are off a big adult-size cruiser.


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 12, 2016)

partsguy said:


> That bike is a mish-mash of parts.
> 
> Springer front end: Murray
> Chain guard, sprocket, and crank: Huffy
> ...




Actually still have his one. My lady possibly wants it. What kind of frame is it? It can't find anything quite like it


----------



## partsguy (Aug 12, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Actually still have his one. My lady possibly wants it. What kind of frame is it? It can't find anything quite like it




The frame is from the mid 70's-early 80's. Were you able to find the serial number?


----------

